# Front Cap



## kittybuddy (Apr 29, 2005)

I had water get into the front of my 2002 26rs and my front end looks like it has delamination. Has anyone had a front end cap replaced and how much does it cost.


----------



## Jay Tee (Jan 8, 2012)

The front of my '07 Outback is delaminating and it needs replacing now.
I went to our local RV Supply/Service to receive a quote.
The technician told me "around $1500". I took it in, as I couldn't believe this price (I've heard quotes of $2,00 to $3,000) and he gave me the 'final' estimate of $1,600 because I wanted him to do a few other things (replace the trim pieces, etc).
I will update everyone when the job is done (2-3 weeks).

Attached is photos of how it looked on our camping trip to Bass Lake this June.


----------



## Jay Tee (Jan 8, 2012)

I got the Outback the other day, took just over a week (said he actually did most of the work in one day).
I am very happy with the job, very well done.
The only issue I had was when I requested he replace the trim with new (the old was crimped and dented) he was not able to get 'formed' trim and had to 'bend to fit'.
It looks ok, but clearly not a factory job.
He also found a cracked/aged gas line going from the tanks and replaced it while doing the work.
All in all, I'm very happy with the result...now all I need is a decal for the front.


----------

